# Anyone use the "fuelinjectorman"



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

been thinking about sending my injectors to get cleaned since they have a small sputter and not getting on plane as fast as she once did. New injectors are $400 plus install a piece. Thanks


----------

